

Ask HN: Recommendations for an enterprise wiki? - gaelian

I'm looking for something geared towards a small to medium enterprise environment, version control, user authorisation and the ability to export information out of the wiki software in convenient ways are all pretty high on the list. Any recommendations?
======
briandoll
Atlassian Confluence: <http://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence/>

~~~
gaelian
Thanks for the quick reply.

I've heard that Confluence can be a hassle to administer/maintain/upgrade. Any
truth to this?

~~~
briandoll
Atlassian has a hosted version of their product, so that takes all the pain of
admin away. When I used it a few years ago with a few hundred users with a ton
of content, we had some performance issues with the search feature. I've heard
that was resolved, and have used it since with a smaller team and had no
issues.

It's really nice to use. There are thousands of wiki's, some with pages and
pages of features, but they are so nasty nobody ever uses them. If you want
something everyone will use (yes, devs and suits alike), Confluence is pretty
nice.

~~~
gaelian
Thanks, I'll be sure to put it on the list.

